# Warriors of Chaos and Be'lakor



## snakemau (Jul 31, 2014)

So question: is there anywhere in the codex indicating how to use Be'lakor? Or do I just field him as the Daemon Prince? I know in other campaigns like Storm of Chaos there was a direct reference as how and when to use him but I can't find anything in the new codex, am I missing something?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you picked up the Dataslate with his rules in?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Have you picked up the Dataslate with his rules in?


This. You will find his updated rules in the dataslate, which can be bought relatively cheap if you focus on one game (WHFB in your case). 

He's is not in the 40K codex, so I don't know if he is in the WHFB codex. If he is, he's most likely int he daemon codex, instead of Warriors.


----------



## snakemau (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah that's why.... I'm getting back to warhammer, haven't played in 7 yrs... So I guess Black Library for that?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

snakemau said:


> So I guess Black Library for that?


Well it depends on which platform you want it.
*
IOS (iPad, iPhone and Mac)*
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/dataslate-belakor-dark-master/id768311429?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo=4

*eBook (Android, PC, Kindle)*
http://www.blacklibrary.com/games-workshop-digital-editions/Dataslate-Belakor.html

The prince is around 6 dollars, so it's not that bad luckily


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup =)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/games-workshop-digital-editions/Battlescroll-Belakor.html


----------

